# Best peptides for a cut?



## getalpha (Mar 11, 2012)

[FONT=&quot]I am pretty new to this stuff, and was wondering what the best peptide(s) would be best for cutting. Also dosages?[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]After doing a little research ive found alot of people like the cjc 1295/ ghrp-2 combo...[/FONT]


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 11, 2012)

getalpha said:


> [FONT=&quot]I am pretty new to this stuff, and was wondering what the best peptide(s) would be best for cutting. Also dosages?[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]After doing a little research ive found alot of people like the cjc 1295/ ghrp-2 combo...[/FONT]



I would go with either your combo or replace ghrp 2 with Ipamorelin.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Mar 11, 2012)

Ghrp-2 @ 200 mcg 3 x daily
Mod grf @ 100 mcg 3 x daily 

Some igf, and des on workout days and bam.

Quick tip if you dose in the morning fasted take an Eca stack then 30 min later do cardio still fasted you will burn the shit out of some fat 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 11, 2012)

Yup a combo pack with lr3 will burn you FFA off so there isn't any reattachment to more body fat.LR3 is great for more fat burning.Make shure you have some carbs so you dont fun a chance to go hypo.


----------



## njc (Mar 11, 2012)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Ghrp-2 @ 200 mcg 3 x daily
> Mod grf @ 100 mcg 3 x daily
> 
> Some igf, and des on workout days and bam.
> ...


 
X2.....I cant think of a better way to burn fat than fasted cardio plus ghrp/ghrh combo.  Adding eca would be the icing on the cake.

Good advice.


----------

